# Caja para dos parlantes



## jol45 (Jul 6, 2011)

Buenos Dias

         Tengo 2 prlantes de: 12" , 16 Ohms de inpedancia y 80 Wrms, quiero hacerls una caja para los 2 juntos que se usara con guitarra electrica.
         E visto una gran cantidad de diseños de cajas en este foro, pero no tengo experiencia en parlantes y audio como para elegir uno. Podrian indicarme algun diseño sencillo y confiable.

            mucha gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 6, 2011)

jol45 dijo:


> . . . E visto una gran cantidad de diseños de cajas en este foro, pero no tengo experiencia en parlantes y audio como para elegir uno . . .



En su caso escoja cualquiera caja al azar: porque la respuesta a su pregunta depende de otras caracteristicas de los parlantes, y en el foro no somos adivinos ! ! ! .


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 6, 2011)

mmm, pero si es para guitarra no es tan al azar ya que no necesita muy buena extensión en graves, yo armaria una caja cerrada o un bafle abierto...


----------



## jol45 (Jul 8, 2011)

Agradesco las respuestas, y me disculpo por no incluir la informacion necesaria a mi consulta. Y, me puse a leer informacion sobre Bafles, recopilada en el foro, y es un tema con muchas complejidades.
        Adjunto Link con las caracteristica de los parlantes

http://professional.celestion.com/guitar/products/originals/spec.asp?ID=15

        Ya con esta infoprmacion ?me pueden recomendar algo¿

             Muchos Saludos


----------

